# V1 - No.clever.name. end date 3.17.13



## jczernia (Apr 16, 2010)

I love the rocks where did you get them? I wouldn't change a thing. Can you provide another picture with the tank showing? It's hard to tell the depth. 
All you need now is some nice green carpet.


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

How about the "freakin gorgeous tank that's not even planted yet!" but really, the layout looks clean and it'll look great planted and grown.


----------



## allaboutfish (Oct 14, 2011)

i like it, except for the rock on the left.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

That's hot. I agree that one on the left kind of sticks out...you can probably get the same perspective with some mid-height plants. Looks sweet though...kinda evil without the plants...mountains of Mordor!


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

I would move the rock on the left. besides that looks like you're off to a great start!


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

jczernia said:


> I love the rocks where did you get them? I wouldn't change a thing. Can you provide another picture with the tank showing? It's hard to tell the depth.
> All you need now is some nice green carpet.


haha I got the rocks from a LFS - they were labeled pagoda rocks. I'll post another photo up soon! 



Basil said:


> How about the "freakin gorgeous tank that's not even planted yet!" but really, the layout looks clean and it'll look great planted and grown.


haha, wow thanks man! I appreciate it. 



allaboutfish said:


> i like it, except for the rock on the left.


dah, i thought the rock on the left would give it a nice depth of field view - i wanted it to look as if the left rock was closer to the viewer, and the right side further away. i think i may need to re do this! 



shrimpnmoss said:


> That's hot. I agree that one on the left kind of sticks out...you can probably get the same perspective with some mid-height plants. Looks sweet though...kinda evil without the plants...mountains of Mordor!


LOL - MT. OF MORDOR ... i like it. has a nice ring to it! 



Ben. said:


> I would move the rock on the left. besides that looks like you're off to a great start!


thanks ben! 


thanks everyone for such great feedback!


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

> LOL - MT. OF MORDOR ... i like it. has a nice *ring* to it!


lol, a nice "ring" to it? Get it? 


Anyways, that hardscape looks dang sweet


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice hardscape, I would stick to the rule of odds though, the three rocks looks awesome, the 4th sticks out, even numbers tend to do that according to Amano.... maybe even another tiny rock in from the left corner rock would help the scape flow... or just the "mountains" on one side and the flowing field at the front and left... really nice rocks though... gonna look great


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

I love the crater feel to it, are you going to plant HC inside it too?


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

ok i just realized that i have a great rock for the left front corner! 

it's this: 









i think it creates its own mountain look..

and here it is:








i think i like this much better! 
after the comments i think i was leaning towards empty space in the front left but i feel like this rock adds to the scape. what do ya'll think?

oh and closer photos of the other rocks:


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

xenxes said:


> I love the crater feel to it, are you going to plant HC inside it too?


i think im def going to plant some hc - i don't have much left at the moment, i'd be stealing from my other tanks. haha

i think ill be mixing it up with parts of glosso and hc. i feel like glosso tends to be taller so i think in the right corner ill plant it with glosso, and in the left front corner it'll be mostly hc.


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

much better flow! the two steps of the rock helps a ton


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

I like it!
Those rocks are great! How much were they?


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I have a Finnex 4g and I think you've done well on perspective. Not the easiest thing to do in that small of a footprint.

The 'new' front left rock looks good. Maybe, tilt it toward the big rock in back? That might really direct the view deeper into the picture.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

DogFish said:


> I have a Finnex 4g and I think you've done well on perspective. Not the easiest thing to do in that small of a footprint.
> 
> The 'new' front left rock looks good. Maybe, tilt it toward the big rock in back? That might really direct the view deeper into the picture.


dang, that last tip was clutch! thats so much. i think that was the last final touch.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I actually paid attention in that elective art class in college.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

gnod said:


> dang, that last tip was clutch! thats so much. i think that was the last final touch.


meant to say *thanks


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I kinda got that part and you are welcome!
Your off to a great start, I'm looking forward to seeing this one develop.

Happy New Year.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

small but impactful update i think. added a little road to nowhere.. or somewhere
oh and planted h.c. a few days ago. is it me? or does aqua soil do wonders.. i feel like h.c. looks more vibrant in just 3 days! could be just my expectations for paying the price.. haha


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

I really like aqua soil.  I really like you tank too. The road is a good idea.


Jenna


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow love the latest update, the road looks awesome.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

Awesome layout and scape! Don't be surprised if your HC begins dying off soon - I'm doing emersed in my Finnex 4g (in aquasoil as well) and I had a huge die off at first, but after a month now it's starting to really grow.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

thanks everybody! i really appreciate all your comments.

hey storm, did you have co2 when you went emmersed? my concern is that because i won't have pressured co2, and only have DIY co2.. it won't be enough.


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

gnod said:


> thanks everybody! i really appreciate all your comments.
> 
> hey storm, did you have co2 when you went emmersed? my concern is that because i won't have pressured co2, and only have DIY co2.. it won't be enough.


I will have Co2 once I flood it, but right now I'm only 1 month or so into a 3 month dry start. HC really needs Co2, I've heard. In a small tank like this you can probably get away with DIY though. You don't need a fast bubble rate.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Storm said:


> I will have Co2 once I flood it, but right now I'm only 1 month or so into a 3 month dry start. HC really needs Co2, I've heard. In a small tank like this you can probably get away with DIY though. You don't need a fast bubble rate.


Just be very very very very slow when you flood it off the side with a turkey baster. I got over eager with a plant bowl today and uprooted half the HC I spent 30 mins planting. Though I'm sure a 3 month dry start will lead to a much better root structure.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

xenxes said:


> Just be very very very very slow when you flood it off the side with a turkey baster. I got over eager with a plant bowl today and uprooted half the HC I spent 30 mins planting. Though I'm sure a 3 month dry start will lead to a much better root structure.


noted! is it weird that i kinda like the tank not filled too? I cant wait for it to fill in.

i really want to grow some moss emmersed but, i think it'll be a challenge with my tank not humidifying as much as my crab tanks.


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for the tip on flooding - I heard horror stories of half your HC coming up when you flood it. Just to give you an idea of what I mean by die off - this is a pic of my emersed HC growing in the same Finnex 4g tank after 1 month (planted on 12/2/11):



You can see the brown spots where it died off a bit originally. I heard that HC does this whenever you transplant it, but now the green is new healthy emersed growth so I'm sure it will really start to take off now.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

gnod said:


> noted! is it weird that i kinda like the tank not filled too? I cant wait for it to fill in.
> 
> i really want to grow some moss emmersed but, i think it'll be a challenge with my tank not humidifying as much as my crab tanks.


I'm pretty sure you can do moss emmersed. Just cover the top tightly with a saran wrap like Storm has. Maybe get a spray bottle and spray it every couple days.


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

If a turkey baster seems like too much work, start a siphon from a slightly higher source with airline tubing to the corner of the tank, you can regulate the flow all the way down to a trickle if you put a knot in the tubing, similar to drip acclimating fish, you could start the siphon at a fast drip or slow flow, and then leave it for a while to slowly rise, not as much babysitting that way


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

BUMP. how long should a dsm typically go for? i'll update with photo tonight but man... seems like ages since i planted the hc.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

quick shot as of this morning.








it's been a little over a month and i don't know, i think it looks just 'ok'.. 

i think the fact this tank is right next to an AC, it probably affected the humidity level. Not that the AC was on, but i still feel some cold air coming in through the vents. Not enough to adjust the room temperature, but enough to affect the humidity of this tank. 

I'm thinking about putting in some plants in the rear corners.. like a red lotus or some crypts i have. My CPDs need a tank with some coverage and this is the only one i have left to do so.. it'll sorta ruin the flow of the setup but I like my CPDs more. 

anyone know where i can get some Pseudomugil gertrudae?


----------



## douten (Mar 8, 2012)

update?


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

updates ??
Seems its been an year since you havent updated it


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

haha actually.... i just restarted my tank few weeks ago. i'll be updating soon! 

just ordered my paintball co2 regulator today. eeep!


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

UPDATE 3.8.13

































been running for about 3 weeks now. and while my intention was to create something unique by intergrowing anubias nana and moss, in retrospect i don't think it was a good idea.

not happy with the setup so will be tearing it down and rescaping tomorrow. 

i got some bbq lava rocks so i may be experimenting with those also along with the dw. 

other than that, i'm finally pressurized co2! so pretty excited about that.


----------



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

What happened to your rocks?!?


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

haha i sold them off. i think i like driftwood better for a normal planted scape.

i personally am a little tired of the iwagumi scape. i will stick to wood for now


----------



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

Dang, wish I knew, I would have taken them off your hands


----------

